# Staying in Lazise, Lake Garda for a week



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi


Can anyone who has been here advise what their highlights were? 


We plan to mostly relax but will probably take the ferry 'somewhere' a couple of times whilst we are staying.


I'll do some research obviously but some pointers from some like minded people would be good. We don't plan on moving the MH for the week that we are there so will rely on walking (short distances only due to health for Mrs GMJ) and public transport.


Cheers


Gtaham:smile2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Which site are you on? 
The municipal is fine if you don't need a swimming pool.
Town is lovely 
Walk to boat station timetable is a bit complicated consider boat out and bus back to save tine/ cash. We found this out when we missed the boat back from Malcesine..
Malcesine and gondola up mountain a nice day out.
Everywhere is lovely.
We took a coach trip to Verona foe site seeing and Opera.
Venice is easy by train from Peshiera ( bus from Lazise.
Go to tourist office on lake side.for info.
Think you will love it try the locorice ice cream if you Can find it.
Margaret


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We visited *Sirmione* when we were staying at Peschiera last year.

We cycled there but I would imagine that there would be a ferry service to get you there.

There were quite a few steep bits that you'd probably want to avoid but there was a landtrain to take you to the top where the roman ruins are.

We were there on a bank holiday so it was manic to say the least but was still well worth a visit.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks folks :smile2:


We are staying at Camping du Parc


Graham:smile2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Camping du Parc is right next to town centre so all previous comments apply
The very busy market is on Wednesdays.
Follow the path in to Lazise go through walled entrance keep goin lake will appear on left.
Go roughly straight on in to narrow street parallel with lakeside. The best value eating place is a little way along on left it's a courtyard dining area.
Three courses approx 12 euros good ice cream stall after courtyard on left.
Enjoy
Margaret


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks ever so much - great input.


We are looking forward to it :grin2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Graham
Only one week what a shame.
I agree whole heartedly with Margaret with the Lazise market and Lazise in the evening for a drink or to eat.
My must do is to go to Verona. Not to see a dissappointing balcony but to go to the opera. As I think you are tied to school holidays it should be on. There are organised coaches from Lazise and the surrounding area. We bought tickets at the site we were on but they must be available elsewhere as the coach was nearly full when it got to us. Get seats on the stone steps. Rent a cushion to sit on when you go in. Take some wine and food and enjoy. The tour guide should explain what happens. Not a wet weather option and it is a late night.
Simione is a pleasant boat trip away and worth a couple of hours stroll.
Venice is great but I would save that for another year.
Do not forget to just chill out some of the time.
Enjoy.
One jealous p-c


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Its not too bad as we are taking over a week to get there via Belgium - Lux - N France - Switzerland - Lichtenstein; then have a week on Lake Iseo immediately after ; then a week or so getting back to the K via Austria, Germany and Belgium.


All in all, 30 nights awy from memory.


REALLY looking forward to it :smile2:


Graham:grin2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

You will gave a dab time we are going again for the umpteenth time in August when it will be really hot and busy we will gave 5 grandkids with us  - and their parents!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

MEES said:


> ...we will gave 5 grandkids with us  - and their parents!


:shock:

Graham:grin2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We leave for two weeks before the kids and hope to travel down to the south of Italy to see the trilli houses.
We then drive back up to Camping La Quercia for two weeks. The families fly in and one lot have booked a static for two weeks the other family fly in and we transport their camping stuff.
After they leave wee take 3-4 days to travel back.
Should be great fun
Margaret


----------

